# Sydney Friday- Sat Bantry Bay



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

hi kraley
some people have all the luck, time to service reel's, tea and bickies on the high sea's :lol: 
any hoodlum's and salmon turned up off banty yet, it's that time of the year again
ps. grrrrr is that the sound of your reel's before you cleaned them
cheer's mick


----------

